
Show HN: Realtime group chat app using GraphQL with ZERO back end code - wawhal
https://chat-example-trial-roar.herokuapp.com/
======
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Not having to write a backend sounds alluring. If I were to extend your app,
where would I put authentication and permission checks, and input validation
(so no crummy input can be saved to the database)? Right now, every client
effectively has full control over the database, correct?

